# The Wild Hunt - Research



## DaimenNightWalker (Aug 28, 2012)

I am wanting to add in the Wild Hunt as a antagonist in my story. I am doing some research myself but looking for input.


----------



## shangrila (Aug 29, 2012)

From what I know, the Wild Hunt varies from region to region. Some say it hunts a single creature or man, while others claim it just cuts across the land laying waste to anything in its path. Sometimes it's made up of horsemen, sometimes wolves or other animals and sometimes other creatures. Even it's leader changes depending on where the stories are told, ranging from gods to real life men (who were usually dead for a while beforehand, but still).

Basically, I don't think there's any real way to do it "wrong", so just go crazy with it.

The only thing I did find in common among several stories was that the Hunt wasn't good or evil. It just was. It's members were concerned wholly with the Hunt and little else. Not that you _have_ to make them like this if you don't want, but personally I always liked this part.


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 29, 2012)

It is a central feature of Julian May's exiles books.
There it is the root of the modern myths of the Wild Hunt.


----------



## DaimenNightWalker (Aug 29, 2012)

shangrila - Thank you for the information. I know a decent amount about the wild hunt but lacking when it comes to reading most of the old mythology behind them. I plan on using their neutral status as a ground for a possible plot twist. There can only be one leader of the hunt. I am going to try exploiting it in my story.

CupofJoe - I honestly wasn't aware of that book series. I now plan to find a copy to read.


----------



## ShortHair (Aug 29, 2012)

One way to look at the Wild Hunt is as a personification of that classic dream of being chased. You don't know who they are or why they're after you. It may be an atavistic memory of being prey, or it may be a subconscious warning that invisible forces are gathering around you.

Another point of view is that they're like a force of nature. Nothing can stop them. If it's your time to go, it's your time.


----------



## DaimenNightWalker (Aug 29, 2012)

What I am going to attempt is a god or goddess or other powerful person, to  influence the direction they hunt.


----------



## Lorna (Aug 29, 2012)

The Wild Hunt as an antagonist? 

Having your plane walking characters up against the wild hunt sounds like an interesting idea. You might be able to do something pretty cool with the hunt weaving between planes. (In most myths it features otherworldly figures, sometimes gathered from disparate backgrounds intruding into our world for a rollicking good time). 

In Welsh myth the wild hunt is led by Gwynn ap Nudd, the ruler of Anwnn (the Otherworld). He's a psychopomp figure (somebody with the ability to cross between worlds / planes). The mark of animals such as hounds, horses and cows from Anwnn is that they're white with red ears. In _The Mabinogion_ Gwynn helps Arthur and a huge brigade of heroes (like a Marvel comics collection of famous Britons) to hunt down a gigantic boar to steal a comb and razor from between his ears to shave a giant. 

There's loads of crazy stories and awesome characters. Happy research


----------



## DaimenNightWalker (Aug 29, 2012)

I plan to have them travel into a few different God/ Goddess realms. The more powerful beings will have their own realm. I plan on having then visit (Greek, Norse, Egyptian and maybe a few others) With each realm you learn more about the Universes in the story. If I can get some info in without info dumping. I will explain many details that I want to cover in deep. I plan on having the wild hunt travel to what seems like random locations but I am planning reasons for them.


----------



## Mindfire (Aug 29, 2012)

They could be like the bounty hunters of the spirit world, sent out to reap the souls of the damned. Who they work for and why is up to you. Suppose a demon or other evil entity put a price on the protagonist's head and he has to escape them?


----------



## DaimenNightWalker (Aug 30, 2012)

That is along the lines that I was planning on doing. My recent version of the story in in my sig. Right now I am still roughing out all of the fine details. But the using them as a hit squad for hire type. So yes. Bounty hunters LOL


----------



## gavintonks (Aug 30, 2012)

The wild hunt was ridden every year on the feast of old saints day when the gates of hell were open and any humans in the streets after dark were open season. The hunt was lead by the faerie king as a human with a stags head or just human with stags horns. The sacrifices of the dead were basically to reignite the sun.

The idea was only people up to no good would be out in the streets and criminals so their sacrifice was not too big a loss. The humans were food, basically the opposite of hunting stags the stag had the opportunity to hunt humans.


----------



## DaimenNightWalker (Aug 30, 2012)

I know each region has their own beliefs of the Wild Hunt. Do you know which area that version maybe from gavintonks? I am want to compile some of the mythology account for details I could relate to my story.


----------



## gavintonks (Aug 31, 2012)

my research was sold fashioned book mythology, as I designed and entrance hall carpet for my client with that as a theme, It was basically middle england


----------



## DaimenNightWalker (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the information Gavintonks.


----------

